# أهم أجزاء السيارة بالصور..



## d_a_w_i (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أثناء تصفحى أعجبنى هذا الموضوع وأحببت أن أنقله لإخوانى الكرام فجمعته فى ملف word
وهو عبارة عن أساسيات فى ميكانيكا السيارات 

فمثلاً نجد صور واضحة وملونة للمحرك وأجزاءه المختلفة بالترقيم وأمام كل رقم تعريف بهذا الجزء 
تماماً كأنه manual مع الفارق أنها صور فعلية وليست تخطيطية بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الإرشادات 
وصور بسيطة (قبل و بعد) لأكثر الأجزاء شيوعاً لمعرفة الفوارق بين الجزء الصالح 
والجزء الذى تعرًض إلى تلف.










الملف بسيط ولكنى أراه مفيداً .. وأسألكم صالح الدعاء


http://www.4shared.com/file/151918302/1e9a3e61/Very_Important_File.html


بالإضافة إلى مواقع أخرى تعرض قطع غيار وبعضها يضع توصيف لكل قطعة:

http://catalogs.indiamart.com/category/automobiles-spares.html

http://www.fl912.com

http://wfdabojin.en.made-in-china.c...lmcD/Diesel-Engine-Spare-Parts-catalog-1.html

http://www.cens.com/censv1/en/product_list.jsp?SUP_ID=7944&thumb


********************************************​
​

وأحب أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة إخوانى لأنقل لكم ..

1- موقع http://www.55a.net
​وهو موسوعة الإعجاز العلمى فى القراّن والسنة - متوافر بتسع لغات ويصلح للدعوة إلى الإسلام
موقع حقيقى أكثر من رائع ويجب أن يكون عند كل مسلم فى المفضلة

​

الموقع يزار من أكثر من 120دولة من دول العالم بمعدل حوالي 20.000 زائر في اليوم وسطياً وتصفح حوالي 100.000 صفحة في اليوم.​ أي حوالي 600.000زائر شهرياً وحوالي 3.000.000صفحة مشاهدة شهرياً.
​2-موقع http://www.dorar.netالسنن الدُريًة
​أحاديث وفتاوى وموسوعات ومقالات 
​


​

ومن أبرز خدمات الموقع التأكد من صحة الأحاديث الشريفة ​على الرابط 

http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith






3- موقع إسلام ويب  http://www.islamweb.net/mainpage/index.php 


فتاوى دينية وأحاديث ومقالات وإستشارات طبية ونفسية والعديد من المزايا إكتشفه بنفسك
وأخص بالفائدة هذا الرابط
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/istisharat/isti_index.php​


​





​​4- موقع http://www.tvquran.com​*تستطيع فى هذا الموقع بمجرد فتحه أن تستمع إلى القراّن الكريم بأصوات كثير من الشيوخ وإختيار السور بصوت نقى وبلا تقطيع إطلاقاً إن شاء الله كذلك به الرقية الشرعية وتلاوات وأدعية
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعله حسنة جارية فى ميزان حسنات أخى المتوفى هيثم عاطف*








5- كتاب جامع صحيح الأذكار 






على الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/41115443/4849b17e/_______.html


وأيضاً كتاب اّخر لصحيح الأذكار عبارة عن ملف واحد PDF
على الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/151936965/412cadc1/Sa7ee7_Al_Azkaar.html ​

**************************************************************
*استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*

{ اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك 
وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت 
أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت} 
 من قالها من النهار موقنا بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة
ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقن بها فمات قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة .
رواه البخاري




​


----------



## باجة العراق (14 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## moon83 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yousef shadid (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## d_a_w_i (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من قلب لا يخشع وعلم لا ينفع ونفس لا تشبع ودعاء لا يستجاب له
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا ونفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على عرضك لأجزاء السيارة ، وألف شكر على عرضك لموسوعة الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة.
بارك الله فيك ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
تقبل تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## رفعت سلطان (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا العرض الشيق ونجو منك المذيد
 رفعت سلطان


----------



## d_a_w_i (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً إخوانى لكن أرجو ألا تقف تلك المواقع المفيدة عندكم
بل إرسلوها لأصدقائكم وأحبائكم أيضاً لما فيها 
 من ثواب وأجر عظيم بإذن الله

**************


EGYPT
​ 

Welcome to.... E G Y P T






M Y L A N D






H I S T O R Y




​
COME .. LIVE THE MAGIC ​


----------



## ben samiy (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله في مجهودك


http://www.cens.com/censv1/en/pic.j.../7944/product/52118/BIG.jpg?xxx=1269480398874


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي في الله


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## mostafamwafy (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
انا استفدت اكتر من المواقع الاسلامية التى وضعتها
فليجازيك عليها الله كل خير انت واهلك
ان شاء الله


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 يوليو 2010)

> *جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
> انا استفدت اكتر من المواقع الاسلامية التى وضعتها
> فليجازيك عليها الله كل خير انت واهلك
> ان شاء الله*



اللهم تقبل منًا أعمالنا .. كل الشكر لك أخى الكريم جزاك الله وإخواننا كل خير


----------



## ميادة (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ضياء الدييين (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohtaha (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك الجميع


----------



## mansoub (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kammoun (8 ديسمبر 2010)

حيكم الله وشكرا لكم على مجهودكم الجبار


----------



## مندوزا (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## الهيثم البازي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## wael1975 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اسال الله العظيم الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bibo elking (17 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير ع كل من هنا والف شكر على كل حاجة وكل ومعلومة مقيدة هنا


----------



## saad_srs (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدماضى (17 فبراير 2012)

*جزيت الجنة*


----------

